# Moving to the halls soon - SCARED!!



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm supposed to be moving to the halls in the next week or so and I'm scared! I'm scared I'll end up with people I don't get on with, I'm scared I'll end up looking like a complete retard in front of them since I rarely talk, and I'm useless at things like doing my own cooking, cleaning etc. I got e-mailed a list of stuff I'm gonna need to bring this morning and it had things like tuxedos for formal dinners and balls - :door!!!!!!! I'm just totally not prepared! I don't know what on Earth I'm going to do! Think I might just shut myself in my room all year! Could someone reply here or send me a PM or something? Maybe to share your experiences if you've ever been through the same thing, if you want to that is. I could really use some words of encouragement right now since I'm just totally dreading this! Thanks.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

the halls?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good luck!! You are braver than me lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was completely mentally unprepared for moving into halls. I just went through the motions of buying everything I needed without giving it any actual thought, and then I hopped into the car on the day and felt like I was being driven to my doom. I made sure I got there as early as I possibly could so that I could sort myself out without having to deal with everybody straight away. 

I was the first one in and I positioned myself in the kitchen with a cup of tea while I waited for everyone else to arrive. Meeting people was nerve-racking and horrible but everyone was fairly nervous. The alcohol came out fairly early on. We sat round the kitchen table and played card games and listened to music, which was quite a nice way of dealing with the awkwardness of a first meeting. It was something other to do than sit around and have the conversation horribly dry up.

Cooking isn't something I could do either. I never wanted to try anything new in case I ****ed it all up and looked like an idiot. Really, that's not something that would have mattered to anyone but I still just stuck to very very simple things. Cleaning isn't something you need to worry about because students are very dirty. The kitchen will most likely be cleaned for you, as will the toilets/showers. Just try to be considerate and don't leave dirty pots and pans out for days on end, cluttering the place up and making everything smell horrible. But I tend to think that scenario isn't really avoidable in student accommodation.

As for the humans, I wasn't expecting to make any friends and I wasn't really willing to put in the extreme effort it would have taken at that point. My main aim was just to come across as normal and I think I managed that. I holed myself up in my room without looking like too much of a freak on the first evening when everyone went out to get drunk. I got invited to a few things in the first couple of weeks but I kept saying no and eventually they just saw that I was shy and quiet and left me to it while being perfectly nice to me if we ever bumped into each other in the kitchen or whatever. I was lucky enough not to live with any absolute ****s so it was easy enough to get on with things without being too worried about everything. 

I mean, I could actually tell you some horror stories as well but seeing as I survived it all I'll leave it on an encouraging note. You may go through some very difficult periods, especially during the first few weeks when everything is bewildering, but try not to let things overwhelm you and good luck with it. I actually feel quite envious. I miss university.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm entering my second year now.
When I first moved in I began to unpack etc. and my parents left (which was quite a horrible feeling btw). As I was sticking up things in my room, I left my door wide open. Eventually the girl who had moved in next door knocked and said her parents had just left too. After saying about how scary it was, we decided to go knocking on people's doors.
Dinners and proms are optional of course! Bring everything you think you'll need, you can never really be truly prepared for these things.
Prop your door open, as people will stick their head round your door.
It might be a bit weird at first but you'll get used to living there in no time. Good luck.
I'm also bricking myself about living in a house with people I don't know this year so feel free to PM me, we can psyc eachother up lol.


----------

